# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tomato frog stopped burrowing

## CrazyLegs123

Hi, so I think I have read just about every thread on here about tomato frogs and have not seen anything related. 

I got my tomato frog about 2 weeks ago from Petco. His name is Mater.  The person working there convinced me to buy him since he had been there for about 7 months. I felt bad for the little cutie. Anyway, I set him up in a 10 gallon tank, coco fiber, one fake plant and a water dish. Pretty  basic but tried to match what he was in at the pet store since he had been in that set up for so long. 

The first few days I did have a night time heat lamp on but I noticed that it was keeping the tank around 85/90 degrees and removed it. 

He burrowed for the first 2 or 3 days, I pretty much didn't bother him and gave him time to adjust.

I started to get worried I hadn't seen him so I dug him out, made sure he looked ok and later on I saw he got in his water bowl and now he doesn't leave it.  I mist the tank a few times a day, so the coco fiber is moist enough. 

Is it possible I just have a frog that won't burrow all the time? I even removed him from the bowl once just to see if he would burrow again but when I came home he was back in the bowl. Lol! 

Does burrowing impact how happy they are?

----------


## Olivia

I think there isn't enough humidity. Do you have a humidity gauge in there? If so what is the humidity? I don't know much about tomato frogs but sounds like the humidity is low...

----------


## Fat Frog

Could be heat gets too high or low humidity.

Do you have a hide in with your frog?,tomato frogs like the hide.

----------

